# parallels desktop : install bloqué



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2006)

Salut !

Je suis en train d'installer Windows XP home via Parallels Desktop mais l'installation à l'air de bloquer pendant l'installation des périphériques, ca ne bouge pas depuis plus de 10 min... est-ce normal ?

J'ai un imac 20", et les périphériques connectés sont la souris, le clavier et une imprimante !

Merci 


j'ai changé ton titre qui pouvait porté à confusion.


----------



## Tarul (4 Décembre 2006)

L'installation des p&#233;riph&#233;riques peut &#234;tre mettre un certain temps &#224; se r&#233;aliser. Si cette &#233;tape dure trop longtemps(style 1/4 suivant la quantit&#233; de ram que tu as donn&#233;e &#224; ta machine virtuelle).

Moins tu donnes de ram a tes machines virtuelles, plus l'installation met du temps.

petite question, pourquoi ne pas avoir profit&#233; de l'assistant d'installation de parallels, qui permet de r&#233;pondre aux question d&#233;s le d&#233;but et en une seule fois et de laisser l'installation au petit soins de parallels?


----------



## McDus (9 Février 2008)

Moi, de mon côté, j'ai un imac 24", OS X 10.4.11, Processeur 2.8 GHZ Core 2 Duo d'intel, Mémoire de 4Go, 667 GHZ DDR2 SDRAM.

J'ai installé Parallels 3.0, j'ai coché l'installation "Windows Express" (recommandé), sans savoir pourquoi c'est recommandé.  Ensuite j'écris la clé de mon Windows XP Pro français et l'installation de Windows débute.  Lorsque l'écran de Windows install m'indique qu'il reste 36 minutes avant la fin de l'installation, bien que les messages de présentation en continue et la "loading bar" continuent de bouger, l'installation en arrière plan quant à elle semble gelée.  J'ai arrêté et désinstallé le tout.  J'ai recommencé et il se souvenait où il en était rendu avec l'installation de Windows, j'ai alors continué l'installation, et même histoire à 36 minutes.  J'ai donc laissé allé et au bout de 1h30, rien de nouveau sous le soleil.  J'ai donc Parallels qui semble très bien  installé mais pas Windows. 

J'ai vraiment besoin que Windows soit installé car j'ai 4 logiciels important sous XP.

Besoin d'un sérieux coup de pouce...


----------



## McDus (10 Février 2008)

Problème résolu.  J'ai tout désinstallé et recommencé mais sans laisser l'économie d'énergie et le screensaver embarquer !!!  Ça semble être ça qui mêlait l'installation en cours...


----------



## Mary959 (22 Avril 2016)

je suis bloquée dans l'installation de Windows10 par le message suivant:

Press ESC in 1 seconde ro skip startup.nsh, amy other key to continu

Shell-

A ce stade j'ai essayé de faire ENTER rien ne se passe, j'ai essayé aussi ESC rien ne se passe aussi.

Merci de votre aide


----------

